# 2 look pll



## starcuber (Aug 15, 2015)

now u might be thinking i am sub 50 /40
well 
nope
i am sub 30

Cube moyu aolong v2

next 2 look oll 

try to put it in HD


----------



## Cwid12 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey man, I average about 35 to 45 seconds, (I know this is very slow) but I love curing and really want to get faster. I have been using an intermediate/beginner method, but have now started learning intuitive F2l, and want to learn 2 look oll and pll. Do you recommend me doing anything different? What set of algorithems do you suggest I use? Thanks so much!


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 12, 2015)

Cwid12 said:


> Hey man, I average about 35 to 45 seconds, (I know this is very slow) but I love curing and really want to get faster. I have been using an intermediate/beginner method, but have now started learning intuitive F2l, and want to learn 2 look oll and pll. Do you recommend me doing anything different? What set of algorithems do you suggest I use? Thanks so much!



You should learn good algorithms the first time round. Have a look at Cyotheking's How to do _ perm like a pro 

Learn full PLL


----------



## Cwid12 (Nov 12, 2015)

Ok, thanks man. Also I just got the Moyu aolong V2 a week ago and am loving it.


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 12, 2015)

Cwid12 said:


> Ok, thanks man. Also I just got the Moyu aolong V2 a week ago and am loving it.


Ya man I have a white moyu aolong v2 also an its a pretty great cube


----------



## Deleted member 29182 (Nov 14, 2015)

starcuber said:


> now u might be thinking i am sub 50 /40
> well
> nope
> i am sub 30



Unless you're showing something advanced (like OLLCP or advanced f2l tricks or multislotting), you're not likely thought by others to just have learned what you show in the video. For example, badmephisto made a video on how to solve the rubik's cube (LBL), and he was sub 15! And no one thought he's just learned how to solve it.


----------



## starcuber (Nov 14, 2015)

Cwid12 said:


> Hey man, I average about 35 to 45 seconds, (I know this is very slow) but I love curing and really want to get faster. I have been using an intermediate/beginner method, but have now started learning intuitive F2l, and want to learn 2 look oll and pll. Do you recommend me doing anything different? What set of algorithems do you suggest I use? Thanks so much!



i would say to learn some f2l alg say 13 or 15 it sounds hardbut these are really easy to remember 
finding good pll and oll algs is tough depends on the fingertricks


----------



## Renox (Dec 16, 2015)

Does anyone know a list of good/the best algs for PLL and OLL? I'm currently sub 30 and I average about 28 secs but I only use 2 look OLL and PLL although I know some full OLL and PLL algorithms.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 16, 2015)

Renox said:


> Does anyone know a list of good/the best algs for PLL and OLL? I'm currently sub 30 and I average about 28 secs but I only use 2 look OLL and PLL although I know some full OLL and PLL algorithms.



algdb.net


----------

